# Học lỏm bí quyết giúp các chị em chăm sóc da mặt nhanh gọn lại đẹp không tì vết



## uyenlam (15/6/18)

*Làn da của các chị em trong mùa hè luôn thật khó chiều, vậy nên hãy cùng chuyên mục làm đẹp khám phá những mẹo sau để việc chăm sóc da mặt của các nàng trở nên dễ dàng hơn nhé!*

*Chắc chắn da mặt đã được làm sạch*
Làm sạch da là bước làm đẹp quan trọng bậc nhất mà các nàng cần phải đảm bảo có trước khi bước vào quy trình skincare của mình. Một làn da sạch là không bụi bẩn, không chứa quá nhiều tế bào chết trên da mới thật sự là làn da sẵn sàn tiếp nhận những dưỡng chất tiếp theo từ các bước làm đẹp.

_

_
_Chẳng thể nào da đã chịu bao bụi bẩn suốt cả ngày mà bạn vẫn ung dung để vậy mà chăm sóc da mặt được đúng không?_

_

_
_Chỉ cần tẩy trang, rửa mặt, tẩy da chết,... đều đặn thì da bạn chắc chắn sẽ khoẻ lên trông thấy luôn ấy._
​*Ưu tiên Serum thay vì kem dưỡng ẩm*
Một bí quyết nhỏ dành cho các chị em đang đắn đo về việc chọn lựa các bước dưỡng cho da. Vì không đủ kinh phí, lại chỉ muốn chọn cho mình sản phẩm thực sự tốt, thế nên có rất nhiều bạn chẳng thể thực hiện hết tất cả các bước làm đẹp được. Hiểu được điều đó, chuyên mục làm đẹp khuyên bạn nên ưu tiên chọn serum cho vấn đề này.

_

_
_Serum hay còn gọi là huyết thanh có nhiều thành phần hoạt tính mà kem dưỡng ẩm không thể có được. Ngoài ra, một số loại serum là chất cân bằng hoàn hảo cho da và ngăn ngừa lão hóa._

_

_
_Do đó, nếu không thể đầu tư cả 2, vậy thì hãy cố gắng đầu tư 1 lọ serum thật chất lượng để chăm sóc da mặt bạn nhé!_
​*Massage nâng cơ cho da*
Chẳng thể suốt ngày lọ mọ, tìm tòi các loại mỹ phẩm thật xịn để chăm sóc da mà quên đi rằng massage cũng là cách giúp da cải thiện rõ rệt trong thời gian ngắn. Các nàng hẳn vẫn nhớ lí do để mỗi lần bước chân vào Spa là chẳng muốn rời khỏi chứ? Một phần chính là nhờ vào kĩ thuật massage điêu luyện cho da của chị em chúng ta.

_

_
_Cảm giác da mặt được thư giản, cơ da theo đó mà nâng lên, lão hoá cũng nhanh chóng "chạy" mất..._

_

_
_...vậy sao các nàng không thử học vài bước để tự massage làm đẹp cho bản thân tại nhà._
​*Cung cấp đủ Vitamin cho cơ thể*
Chăm sóc da mặt đầy đủ từ bên ngoài nhưng các nàng cũng không nên bỏ qua việc uống đủ nước và hấp thụ thật nhiều Vitamin cho cơ thể mỗi ngày. Vitamin đóng vai trò rất quan trong cho da, thế nên các chị em chẳng cần tốn quá nhiều chi phí vào mỹ phẩm đắt tiền đâu, uống nước trái cây sẽ là cách khác tiết kiệm hơn đấy.

_

_
_Mỗi sáng bổ sung 1 ly nước ép đều đặn thì chẳng việc gì có thể làm nhan sắc các chị em xuống cấp được cả._
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

